# Subservient Chicken



## pumaro

Funniest thing i've seen in ages...

http://www.subservientchicken.com

Had him doing cartwheel's, breakdancing and press ups! 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dimitt

Yeh. its great.... got him to jump off the couch and then roll on the floor!!! totally nutter


----------



## scavenger

That was just fantastic, I am crying with laughter. We got him moonwalking, playing dead, shadow boxing, doing the splits...the list goes on and on.

Brilliant


----------



## Pammy

but he can't climb his bookcase :?


----------



## scott28tt

type in 'make love' :lol:


----------



## Flipper

type in -
Chicken Run!
hysterical


----------



## uppTTnorth

:lol: :lol: :lol: so funny it made me cry , excellent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell

typed in 'eat chciken fillet'

don't think he was happy


----------



## NaughTTy

Kell said:


> typed in 'eat chciken fillet'
> 
> don't think he was happy


Is that 'cos yow kan't spel CHICKEN :roll:  :wink:

Sorry - I'll get me coat


----------



## SteveS

Oh dear I think I wet myself. Muhahahahaha that's fantastic.


----------



## Dotti

O M G! I am laughing so much :lol: . This is unreal  . Is it a live webcam? 

I asked him to do something a bit rude and he came up the camera and shook his head 'NO' with his finger pointing at me...LOL !!!!!! Then I asked him to sit down and he did along with this to blow me a kiss and he did! Waweee    ....I have pulled and the night is young! :wink:


----------



## ttimp

^Abi^ said:


> O M G! I am laughing so much :lol: . This is unreal  . Is it a live webcam?
> 
> I asked him to do something a bit rude and he came up the camera and shook his head 'NO' with his finger pointing at me...LOL !!!!!!


It can't be a real chicken then, chickens don't have fingers. They do seem to have 'nuggets' though, wonder what they actually are?


----------



## Guest

asked him to lay an egg :lol: :lol: :lol:

hours of fun !!!!


----------



## andytt

not sure if he's doing it 'correctly' but..

spank the monkey

achieve's great results.

*wipes tears away*


----------

